# Wismec Theorem RTA



## Dubz



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

I need the Theorem. Like an Avocado....but much smarter - they say here: http://vaping360.com/wismec-theorem-jay-bo-atomizer-preview/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> I need the Theorem. Like an Avocado....but much smarter - they say here: http://vaping360.com/wismec-theorem-jay-bo-atomizer-preview/



Big time! N2H vape goodies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G-Step

I want to need one of these!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nightwalker

I like my avocado


----------



## Andre

Nightwalker said:


> I like my avocado


Me too - that is why this one is a must. Already visualising verticals with ceramic wicking.


----------



## Gazzacpt

I should have held on to the RSST. Maybe SS mesh will make a comeback to.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam

Gazzacpt said:


> I should have held on to the RSST. Maybe SS mesh will make a comeback to.


Only the veteran vapers will know what a rsst is. Guys are spoilt nowadays with whats available on the market

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## blujeenz

Gazzacpt said:


> I should have held on to the RSST. Maybe SS mesh will make a comeback to.


Rolled SS mesh and "notched".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And if I find another site doing a PRE ORDER I may kill someone!  If there is something that drives me over the edge it's a pre order... and if you advertise a pre order then for &*^%$&^%$ sake give us a date. I'm not gonna give you my money and just wait..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## CosmicGopher

Need....This.....Can't....Hold.....Out....Much.....Longer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Looks interesting. I'm as much intrigued by the ss notch coils as the tank.

I did love my gennies back in the day, tho. Never got along with vacuum chimney RTA's like the kayfun. 

This an avocado killer, do we reckon?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

http://www.gearbest.com/rebuildable-atomizers/pp_346395.html

Package Contents

Package Contents: 1 x Theorem Atomizer, 2 x Airflow Control Rings ( Single and Dual ), 1 x Stainless Lined Glass Sleeve, 1 x Glass Sleeve, *2 x NotchCoil with Cotton*, 3 x Silicon Oring ( Cyan ), 4 x Screw 1 x Hex Key 1.25mm Drive ( 0.05in ), 1 x English User Manual

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

That thing is going to hit like a dripper...


----------



## shabbar

oh so sexy !


----------



## Alex

wow, I'm really excited to try this one, I love the concept.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rehaan

Release date?


----------



## whatalotigot

This is just so sick. I will say no more  cant wait to have one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Alex said:


>




Damn you Alex! Just watched the Suck My Mod 20minute theorem YT video last night and now this video! I haven't been this excited over a new tank since the new ceramics hit the scene. Still a week before mine is shipped arrrrggggghhhhh I'll be dead with anxiety by the time it lands

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex

Greyz said:


> Damn you Alex! Just watched the Suck My Mod 20minute theorem YT video last night and now this video! I haven't been this excited over a new tank since the new ceramics hit the scene. Still a week before mine is shipped arrrrggggghhhhh I'll be dead with anxiety by the time it lands



@Greyz , you should totally order a Reo from reosmods right now, if you're gonna die of anxiety anyway then you may as well go all out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

Alex said:


> @Greyz , you should totally order a Reo from reosmods right now, if you're gonna die of anxiety anyway then you may as well go all out.



@Alex the Enabler..... kinda has a nice Nordic ring to it  You have no idea the FOMO I get whenever I gander upon @Papa_Lazarou and/or @Rob Fisher and/or @Spydro dammit in fact all of your Reonauts get my FOMO sense tingling with your gorgeous pics!

Sadly, I want to get my DIY thing going well first, I have tons of concentrates but still need tons more. But soon, very soon, I hope to give a new home to someone's once loved Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

shabbar said:


> oh so sexy !


I flicked your ant

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Lol @KB_314 

Ya, whats with that ant @shabbar ?
Makes me think i have an insect on my screen. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Also up on FT for those interested


----------



## shabbar

Silver said:


> Lol @KB_314
> 
> Ya, whats with that ant @shabbar ?
> Makes me think i have an insect on my screen. Lol




Just there to bug you lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> Just there to bug you lol


No! Now it is gone. But it back!!!


----------



## shabbar

Andre said:


> No! Now it is gone. But it back!!!



I can't, it has been removed by admins. 
#anthasfallen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> I can't, it has been removed by admins.
> #anthasfallen


Paternalistic bastids! 
#freetheant

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

WARMACHINE said:


>




It's a April Fools bud.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Check from about 1 minute onwards...


----------



## Pindyman

I'm dying to know if this things is beta than the avocado. I love my avocado but am sooooo tempted to try this one out....


----------



## blujeenz

Pindyman said:


> I'm dying to know if this things is beta than the avocado. I love my avocado but am sooooo tempted to try this one out....



IMO its a no-brainer that it will be better than the avo.

shorter hanging wicks means better juice flow
due to the innovative build deck theres no stuffing wick through holes, just drop and trim.
innovative slotted coil, which theoretically you could install in an avo too.
easy refills due to not having to squeeze juice past the wicks.
innovative airflow solution.
The chance of me getting an Avo is now zero due to this being on the market.
However, my MTL habit is more easily satisfied with Kayfuns as I learnt with an impulsive Goblin mini buy, didnt like it and it was gifted out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Pindyman

blujeenz said:


> IMO its a no-brainer that it will be better than the avo.
> 
> shorter hanging wicks means better juice flow
> due to the innovative build deck theres no stuffing wick through holes, just drop and trim.
> innovative slotted coil, which theoretically you could install in an avo too.
> easy refills due to not having to squeeze juice past the wicks.
> innovative airflow solution.
> The chance of me getting an Avo is now zero due to this being on the market.
> However, my MTL habit is more easily satisfied with Kayfuns as I learnt with an impulsive Goblin mini buy, didnt like it and it was gifted out.


Well I love the flavour the avo gives even in single coil setup. I would love to hear from someone tht has the avo and is lucky enough to have this...however tht being said the camhances if me getting this are very high after finding out it could be here by next week

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Andre

Pindyman said:


> Well I love the flavour the avo gives even in single coil setup. I would love to hear from someone tht has the avo and is lucky enough to have this...however tht being said the camhances if me getting this are very high after finding out it could be here by next week


Avo is great, my favourite tank at the moment - also in single coil. Theorem is number one on my to buy list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey

I cannot wait for this any longer!

Not exactly my favorite reviewer (much better than the other animated one though), but this seems to be the first 'neutral' (not by Matt / Jaybo, who of course didn't pretend to be neutral) review:

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz

I went out this weekend and purchased the Haze Dripper Tank, simply because I can't wait till month end for my Theorem. They currently only shipping on the 15th, then still 2weeks till it's delivered.
Judging from my experience with the Haze I can without a doubt say that the Theorem is going to be a helluva good tank - especially when it comes to flavour wise. 
By the same assumption the Avocado, even if not as good as the Theorem, has got to be a good tank.


----------



## Pindyman

Greyz said:


> I went out this weekend and purchased the Haze Dripper Tank, simply because I can't wait till month end for my Theorem. They currently only shipping on the 15th, then still 2weeks till it's delivered.
> Judging from my experience with the Haze I can without a doubt say that the Theorem is going to be a helluva good tank - especially when it comes to flavour wise.
> By the same assumption the Avocado, even if not as good as the Theorem, has got to be a good tank.


I can confirm that the avocado is an awesome tank dude. Just a bit finicky with wicking and filling if running in dual coil setup but flavour wise this thing is a beast.


----------



## Greyz

Pindyman said:


> I can confirm that the avocado is an awesome tank dude. Just a bit finicky with wicking and filling if running in dual coil setup but flavour wise this thing is a beast.



The Haze dripper tank is the same, wicking is a beeeeach but man when wicked right the flavour is other wordly. In my head I imagine the Avocado to be better than the Haze. Can only guess that the flavour the Avocado is better than the Haze too.

Right now I have a single horizontal Clapton 3mm 6wraps 0.8ohm @ 42W - the vapor produced isn't very high but the flavour man the flavour....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CosmicGopher

Has anyone here been able to try out this bad boy yet? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Lingogrey

CosmicGopher said:


> Has anyone here been able to try out this bad boy yet? Inquiring minds want to know.


Hi @CosmicGopher 

It seems that at least one person, @RevnLucky7 , has and he does not seem to be impressed with the Notch coils: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/wismec-theorem-wicking.t22272/#post-360498


----------



## CosmicGopher

Hey, Thanks Lingogrey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

My Theorem is at my mail place just waiting for me to pick it up later tonight. And I already have a Clapton built for it. So it will get built yet tonight (USA) and be pitted against my 2 Avocados (one of which also has a single Clapton in it) by the wee hours of tonight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## brotiform

Tempted by this....


----------



## Spydro

First build and vape on the Wismec Theorem RTA. Clapton .68 top air only @ 50W... DIY Amaretto Toffee. Toasty, and it does get hot with chain vapes. Not too bad of flavor for a first try, but need to play with it more. Will it unseat the Avacodo's? Not yet.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Greyz

Spydro said:


> First build and vape on the Wismec Theorem RTA. Clapton .68 top air only @ 50W... DIY Amaretto Toffee. Toasty, and it does get hot with chain vapes. Not too bad of flavor for a first try, but need to play with it more. Will it unseat the Avacodo's? Not yet.



Can you give the notch coil a go and let us know your opinion on it please @Spydro. BTW it looks sick as tits on your Minikin!


----------



## Spydro

Greyz said:


> Can you give the notch coil a go and let us know your opinion on it please @Spydro. BTW it looks sick as tits on your Minikin!



I do like it's looks better with the SS/Glass sleeve rather than glass and pantie blue o-rings. But the sleeve does get pretty hot (the whole atty does), and forget the super short DT that come with it. It's SS/glass same as the longer one I put on the tank, but it's so short you can fry your lips on the atty's top cap.

It came with a Notch pre installed, and a second one as a spare also with enough wick for 3-4 regular builds. I tore it out, have no intent on even trying them. From my reading about them few if any are liking them. Most agree they are not for flavor, and flavor is what I seek. Some say they get a lot of spit back from them too. Their monster wicks can also create an air lock issue when you slide a tank sleeve on that chokes them between the deck cutouts and the sleeve. Sticking a pick down past them would open up an air channel to equalize pressure, but folks are saying the channel quickly closes back up as joose expands the cotton. Maybe they would not if using Rayon wick, or RxW, but I see massing with them as being a waste of time myself. BTW, Brother Rob has already tried these coils in something else, and already nixed them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Crockett

Got my Theorem on Sunday and have been vaping with the wicked notch coil supplied ever since. I haven't been disappointed at all. No dry hits, no channels closing up and deep, saturated flavour compared to the Avocado. I was anticipating this tank for weeks, and it lives up to the hype for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## brotiform

Really think I need to pick one of these up. 

Any thoughts on this versus the Moonshot?


----------



## Pixstar

brotiform said:


> Really think I need to pick one of these up.
> 
> Any thoughts on this versus the Moonshot?


I don't have either but I did try the Moonshot and was blown away by the flavour! It's basically a good dripper with a tank.


----------



## RevnLucky7

brotiform said:


> Really think I need to pick one of these up.
> 
> Any thoughts on this versus the Moonshot?



Go Moonshot. Theorem is only really effective on a single coil setup. The experience you get from the two are worlds apart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Sold on that , thanks!


----------



## MorneW

If you like the moonshot you will love the Tornado. Moonshot with more ml


----------



## Jono90

MorneW said:


> If you like the moonshot you will love the Tornado. Moonshot with more ml


Exactly what i thought!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

About 12 hours using the Theorem now. It was hit or miss on joose changes. Then I tried a DIY in it earlier today that I haven't used for awhile, and it really likes the current (first) build a lot. So I'll be vaping this as is in my rotation for a couple of days. Means it will be some time before I do anymore playing with it or putting new builds on it.

Can say I am liking it though after it settled in, and it has been leak proof, aesthetically appealing with the SS sleeve and different DT added. Maybe even more than my Avocado's. But time will tell... they will run a lot of different liquids without the need to rebuild either of their coils, and I've only found a few for the Theorem so far "on this build". That kind of hints that I need two of them to have two different builds in rotations same as the Avo's. My supplier has lots of them still, so... maybe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @Spydro! I pick up mine in the morning... but won't spend too much time on it because Ceramic Wars are still ongoing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Spydro! I pick up mine in the morning... but won't spend too much time on it because Ceramic Wars are still ongoing...


 
I seem to remember you using the word "final" not that long ago in a video report about Ceramic Wars.  (back at you)

Will wait with baited breathe, but I'm going to add more RTA's for rotations in the mean time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

Today I snapped notch coil #1 in half. I was dry-burning (at 35w) to clean up the aftermath of Muffinman which gunks up coils quickly. Was I not supposed to do this? Will pop in the second tonight, or maybe try the other 3.5mm notch-like coil from SirVape. 

My steel tank has also separated from the glass (first time I used it). The glue job was very messy and the solid tank, although pretty, just felt like it was last-minute and rushed - especially compared to the build quality of everything else which is very good. The glass barrel is the same as the two it comes with, so I'm not sure why some have had leaking issues with the steel tank - I'll definitely re-glue the steel tank because it looks good imo and the slots are actually good enough to get a quick sense of juice levels.

I've been playing with different wicks through the notch, and this one seems to prefer slightly shorter wicks than my Avo - I'm at around 3-4mm above the bottom when saturated, and quite a lot of wick to get through that large id and remain fairly snug. It guzzles through juice. But no worse than the Avo in this area. I see it more as a single coil rda with a superbly deep and accommodating juice well 
I've had no leaks at all, and very good flavour. Once or twice things got slightly "cottony" - it happened either when I needed a new wick, or when it swelled a little too much and just needed a poke down the sides to let juice through to the coil.

All-In-All I'm very happy with it and enjoy using it (especially with a new DT by hands from SirVape). With the Theorem, Avocado & Reo's, my other RTA's and tanks have had no action in quite a while. I've had slightly more saturated flavour from the Avo with a single clapton, but still prefer the Theorem on the whole - and I think the right build might bring out a little more than I've been getting. It's very quick and easy to build on, lots of space for clumsy builders like me, quick to re-wick compared the the Avo, and quicker and less messy refilling. As I said, no leaking so far which is impressive with this type of design. Clouds for me are less than the Avo, but still a very satisfying vape with more than enough cloud capacity for most. Not a cloud-chasers tank though, but you already knew that. I'd definitely recommend this tank and consider getting another.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> Today I snapped notch coil #1 in half. I was dry-burning (at 35w) to clean up the aftermath of Muffinman which gunks up coils quickly. Was I not supposed to do this? Will pop in the second tonight, or maybe try the other 3.5mm notch-like coil from SirVape.
> 
> My steel tank has also separated from the glass (first time I used it). The glue job was very messy and the solid tank, although pretty, just felt like it was last-minute and rushed - especially compared to the build quality of everything else which is very good. The glass barrel is the same as the two it comes with, so I'm not sure why some have had leaking issues with the steel tank - I'll definitely re-glue the steel tank because it looks good imo and the slots are actually good enough to get a quick sense of juice levels.
> 
> I've been playing with different wicks through the notch, and this one seems to prefer slightly shorter wicks than my Avo - I'm at around 3-4mm above the bottom when saturated, and quite a lot of wick to get through that large id and remain fairly snug. It guzzles through juice. But no worse than the Avo in this area. I see it more as a single coil rda with a superbly deep and accommodating juice well
> I've had no leaks at all, and very good flavour. Once or twice things got slightly "cottony" - it happened either when I needed a new wick, or when it swelled a little too much and just needed a poke down the sides to let juice through to the coil.
> 
> All-In-All I'm very happy with it and enjoy using it (especially with a new DT by hands from SirVape). With the Theorem, Avocado & Reo's, my other RTA's and tanks have had no action in quite a while. I've had slightly more saturated flavour from the Avo with a single clapton, but still prefer the Theorem on the whole - and I think the right build might bring out a little more than I've been getting. It's very quick and easy to build on, lots of space for clumsy builders like me, quick to re-wick compared the the Avo, and quicker and less messy refilling. As I said, no leaking so far which is impressive with this type of design. Clouds for me are less than the Avo, but still a very satisfying vape with more than enough cloud capacity for most. Not a cloud-chasers tank though, but you already knew that. I'd definitely recommend this tank and consider getting another.


If I get a chance and if stock is still available tomorrow I think I'll pick one of these up. 
Sounds like a decent atty and I'm really just after flavour and something easy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Another update. Some things I don't like about this RTA. 

First "issue" is the glue they used to bond the SS sleeve to the glass tank did not hold up. This atty gets hot with long, slow lung hits in succession, and the sleeve to glass bond failed to the point that my sleeve slides on and off so freely that it also spins. Had glue goobers everywhere to clean off, so I simply wiped what was left of the glue off completely. I may try another glue I have (Loctite Super Glue) to see if it will hold up better, or just go to glass only with the panty blue o-rings until I can find some black ones. 

The AFC doesn't want to always stay set unless you really snug it's lock ring down. Between the lock ring with no knurling and it's close proximity to the "fin" that's not easy to do with man sized hands. It has no provision to stay set with anything incorporated between the pieces themselves that helps.

With top air only for the horizontal Clapton a lot of juice condensation turns into seepage down onto the outside surface of the tank/SS sleeve via the more than ample AFC cap vent. IOW a wide vent that a lot of juice can collect on the outside from. Back air alone doesn't work as well with this build, and I expect (although not tried) both top and back air will create the seepage as well.

Sometimes it can be a chore to get the top cap off to refill. Assume the heat not being liked by the o-rings.

Flavor has been good with the juice I have been running, but not as good as it is in other BF atty's on Reos. The build and the higher wattage are the probable causes though. I don't normally run it on Clapton coils.

For the last two mentioned I have tried running at lower wattages. If that helps it's not much.

Keep in mind this is my first build on it that I have ran since I first got it. I will probably try a dual KA1 or Ni80 vertical build with back air only, or another single horizontal with the same wires (not a Clapton).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> Another update. Some things I don't like about this RTA.
> 
> First "issue" is the glue they used to bond the SS sleeve to the glass tank did not hold up. This atty gets hot with long, slow lung hits in succession, and the sleeve to glass bond failed to the point that my sleeve slides on and off so freely that it also spins. Had glue goobers everywhere to clean off, so I simply wiped what was left of the glue off completely. I may try another glue I have (Loctite Super Glue) to see if it will hold up better, or just go to glass only with the panty blue o-rings until I can find some black ones.
> 
> The AFC doesn't want to always stay set unless you really snug it's lock ring down. Between the lock ring with no knurling and it's close proximity to the "fin" that's not easy to do with man sized hands. It has no provision to stay set with anything incorporated between the pieces themselves that helps.
> 
> With top air only for the horizontal Clapton a lot of juice condensation turns into seepage down onto the outside surface of the tank/SS sleeve via the more than ample AFC cap vent. IOW a wide vent that a lot of juice can collect on the outside from. Back air alone doesn't work as well with this build, and I expect (although not tried) both top and back air will create the seepage as well.
> 
> Sometimes it can be a chore to get the top cap off to refill. Assume the heat not being liked by the o-rings.
> 
> Flavor has been good with the juice I have been running, but not as good as it is in other BF atty's on Reos. The build and the higher wattage are the probable causes though. I don't normally run it on Clapton coils.
> 
> For the last two mentioned I have tried running at lower wattages. If that helps it's not much.
> 
> Keep in mind this is my first build on it that I have ran since I first got it. I will probably try a dual KA1 or Ni80 vertical build with back air only, or another single horizontal with the same wires (not a Clapton).


Thanks. Good thing I didn't get a chance to pick this up today. 
I think I'm going to skip this altogether.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

After all the major HYPE of this tank I was amped to try it... first thing I did (well @BigGuy did) was rip out the stupid Notch Coil and build an Ni80 26g single coil for me and wick it with Bacon Cotton... 0,8Ω. As always I filled it up with my ADV and test Juice XXX.

Brilliant flavour and probably on par with my Avocado which I enjoy so much. But that's the positive... the negative is that the tank capacity is stupid like the Avo... the tank capacity is really really doff... and to make matters worse you need a needle nose bottle or syringe to fill the stupid thing! At least with my Avo I can use a normal bottle or dripper...

I don't see this tank getting much of my attention and will probably be kept for juice testing...

Roll on the big Avo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> After all the major HYPE of this tank I was amped to try it... first thing I did (well @BigGuy did) was rip out the stupid Notch Coil and build an Ni80 26g single coil for me and wick it with Bacon Cotton... 0,8Ω. As always I filled it up with my ADV and test Juice XXX.
> 
> Brilliant flavour and probably on par with my Avocado which I enjoy so much. But that's the positive... the negative is that the tank capacity is stupid like the Avo... the tank capacity is really really doff... and to make matters worse you need a needle nose bottle or syringe to fill the stupid thing! At least with my Avo I can use a normal bottle or dripper...
> 
> I don't see this tank getting much of my attention and will probably be kept for juice testing...
> 
> Roll on the big Avo!
> 
> View attachment 52657


What I suspected. 
I have no love for the guy from suck my mod and I really though JayBo would have pioneered an awesome atty. 
The vape industry is moving so fast, I am mistaken to think we can always expect great things from a designer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

So glad i waited

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I had a toot off a Theorem running a single notch coil today. I found the flavor crisp and un-hyped. Was not a cloudy build but flavor was perfect. Compares very favourably to the Gemini RTA just much more 'sane' if I may say it like that. Like. Not enough to buy one but I saw no faults.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> After all the major HYPE of this tank I was amped to try it... first thing I did (well @BigGuy did) was rip out the stupid Notch Coil and build an Ni80 26g single coil for me and wick it with Bacon Cotton... 0,8Ω. As always I filled it up with my ADV and test Juice XXX.
> 
> Brilliant flavour and probably on par with my Avocado which I enjoy so much. But that's the positive... the negative is that the tank capacity is stupid like the Avo... the tank capacity is really really doff... and to make matters worse you need a needle nose bottle or syringe to fill the stupid thing! At least with my Avo I can use a normal bottle or dripper...
> 
> I don't see this tank getting much of my attention and will probably be kept for juice testing...
> 
> Roll on the big Avo!
> 
> View attachment 52657



The Avo 24 is still quite a ways out... preorders. The one I have been following is predicting mid June arrival.

I have no problem filling the Theorem with drippers from 15/30/60ml bottles, and can do it with some of my 100-120ml bottles depending on the twist on/off long nose caps they have. Since none of my tanks hold more juice than it AND that I don't want big/tall tanks, it's juice capacity is no worse or better than the others I have.

Gold?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> The Avo 24 is still quite a ways out... preorders. The one I have been following is predicting mid June arrival.
> 
> I have no problem filling the Theorem with drippers from 15/30/60ml bottles, and can do it with some of my 100-120ml bottles depending on the twist on/off long nose caps they have. Since none of my tanks hold more juice than it AND that I don't want big/tall tanks, it's juice capacity is no worse or better than the others I have.
> 
> Gold?



I actually prefer my Avo...

Gold 90 Watt yes and Champagne 75 Watt yes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> I actually prefer my Avo...
> 
> Gold 90 Watt yes and Champagne 75 Watt yes.
> View attachment 52678


So you have the complete collection now? When you can, please take a pic with them all together, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pixstar said:


> So you have the complete collection now? When you can, please take a pic with them all together, thanks!



To keep the thread on track the Theorem is on the Champagne one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> To keep the thread on track the Theorem is on the Champagne one!
> View attachment 52680
> View attachment 52681
> View attachment 52682


Thanks Rob, that is just a beautiful sight. That Theorem looks nice (keeping on track with the thread)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Not all that has been offered on the SWM 75W, but a near complete start.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Such a pity, I would have expected more from Jaybo, especially hearing the sub build quality. Go back to making mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

I set the VGOD/Theorem aside on my desk some hours ago, was involved with other things elsewhere. Came back to find joose everywhere and it's tank pretty much empty. No idea why/where it leaked out from, and don't care. This RTA is in the atty rack out of service. I am tired of screwing around with gear that is problematic. Seems to be a trend with tanks for the reg mods during the short time I have been involved with them. 

The Reos are calling my name even louder now than they have been ever since I wandered into the reg mods. I'm sure you've heard of them... the no fuss, no muss, KISS gear that I can count on every time I pick them up.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

We all want to write up how fabulous our new gear is and how amazing we feel that we have bought the latest and greatest

Its never nice to report back on the negative aspects

i appreciate your efforts and feedback @Spydro and @Rob Fisher 
The negative feedback is extremely helpful in situations like these.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Bugger, I am now sitting with a serious case of buyers remorse. Theorem already on route to me and these reviews make me want to sell it without even opening it 
If a dual coil build doesn't rescue the Theorem then I'm driving to Westville and it can join @Rob Fisher collection of crappy atty's at the bottom of the gorge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform

Glad I waited

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necropolis

brotiform said:


> Glad I waited



Me too - was seriously considering getting one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Spydro said:


> I set the VGOD/Theorem aside on my desk some hours ago, was involved with other things elsewhere. Came back to find joose everywhere and it's tank pretty much empty. No idea why/where it leaked out from, and don't care. This RTA is in the atty rack out of service. I am tired of screwing around with gear that is problematic. Seems to be a trend with tanks for the reg mods during the short time I have been involved with them.
> 
> The Reos are calling my name even louder now than they have been ever since I wandered into the reg mods. I'm sure you've heard of them... the no fuss, no muss, KISS gear that I can count on every time I pick them up.


Yup that will happen when going for the latest and greatest as opposed to something with a solid track record. I hear lots of trouble with the chips on the Snow Wolves too. 

If one has a perfect setup, be it your Reos or my regs and drippers (tanks... MEH what a waste of juice) one is not going to find a better experience. 

Spending money from there on is simply supporting a good industry and having fun IMO. Not to be taken seriously.

I have been convinced enough now to invest in a top quality squonker. I will buy local though. Some gorgeous mods made right here I hope you have popped past the JB Squonker thread...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yup that will happen when going for the latest and greatest as opposed to something with a solid track record. I hear lots of trouble with the chips on the Snow Wolves too.



That surprises me... I have had and do have a few Snow Wolf's... never had a seconds issue with anyone of them? Touch Wood.


----------



## RevnLucky7

I loved my Theorem so much I sold it on day 2.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

I had high hopes for this tank and even went out and purchased a Haze dripper tank to see how these Genii style tanks work and see if their any good. 
I fell in love with the Haze, best flavour atty in my collection so far, and based on this I pre-ordered a Theorem. 
Unless this Theorem is a flavour beast then I don't want it, I'll just stick with my Haze thank you..


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> That surprises me... I have had and do have a few Snow Wolf's... never had a seconds issue with anyone of them? Touch Wood.


I was talking to the one guy at Vape Cartel in Cape Town yesterday. We BOTH still want a Snow Wolf soooo badly. Best looking reg mod in my books. Absolutely gorgeous. A few dodgy chips be damned. I am seeing a good track record around these parts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mad_hatter

RevnLucky7 said:


> I loved my Theorem so much I sold it on day 2.


That same tank is on to owner number 3 shortly

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro

If my tank goes away because I deem it junk, it will NOT be sold to someone else, it will be tossed in the trash. That's the way I roll.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

Spydro said:


> If my tank goes away because I deem it junk, it will NOT be sold to someone else, it will be tossed in the trash. That's the way I roll.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

i am loving mine ..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro

Took the time to check out the leak issues with the tank finally. Found the glass had chipped and cracked on the bottom out of sight with the SS sleeve hiding it. Probably from my not supporting it well enough when trying to get a stuck top cap off to refill, an issue if the tank gets hot. So with three glass tanks to start after the SS sleeve glue melted and it fell off, still have two that are intact. I think like @Rob Fisher it'll stay in the atty rack for now to test liquids in because it is so easy to rewick, and with the right air for the build it is a flavor tank. The condensed vapor seepage from the cap air port while a PITA is not a serious leak.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mine hasn't leaked at all and the flavour is brilliant... but the tank is way too small and a PITA to fill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Mine hasn't leaked at all and the flavour is brilliant... but the tank is way too small and a PITA to fill.



Agree with the RPITA to refill if the top cap is stuck. My refill bottles can reach the fill hole, so not an issue for me. The tank capacity not a problem for me because I rarely take the reg mods out and about (that's what some of my Reos are for).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Have only had mine for a couple of hours.

Using the notch coils at the moment and I am super impressed.

Filling is easy when using the right bottle/dropper. 

Flavour is off the charts! 

Will be taking it out and about me tomorrow to see how easy it is to live with. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo

Yiannaki said:


> Have only had mine for a couple of hours.
> 
> Using the notch coils at the moment and I am super impressed.
> 
> Filling is easy when using the right bottle/dropper.
> 
> Flavour is off the charts!
> 
> Will be taking it out and about me tomorrow to see how easy it is to live with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



@Yiannaki Lives! Nice to hear your thoughts from a true pro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

My Theorem arrived in the sticks at last. Single contact coiled it with 26 g SS304 (8 wraps) on a 2.5 mm ID to 0.46 ohms. Wicked with Cotton Bacon V2, thinned out the tails below the shoulders of the wick. Had no trouble filling it with a dropper. Using only the top air flow.

Vaping at 40W and 260 C at the moment. Flavour is brilliant.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## CosmicGopher

Yep, have to say the Theorem is an excellent atty, once you replace the notch coil with your own. Gotta say tho that that notch coil is a pretty revolutionary idea for vaping, hope to see more development with those. I'm using a clapton in mine and have to say the flavor is just excellent! Using the dual airflow ring and not having any problem with heat buildup. Using a glass dripper to fill is not a problem, glad I got it! PS Wismec: Larger capacity next time!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Starting to look like QC is a little uneven with these. Some fails and some winners.


----------



## KB_314

I'm getting excellent flavour and no leaks (but mine is never on it's side for more than a few minutes at a time) or issues with droppers. I've taken it to the office (and to building sites) every day this past week and it's behaved, other than having to refill before and after a 3 minute drive! Anyway, Reo Grands are more appropriate mods for building sites and long days I suppose and thankfully that check-box has been ticked for the past 14 months.

For me, the steel tank and the notch coil have been slightly disappointing. But the tank's been good enough to want to get rid of a few RTA's which are a PITA to build/wick by comparison. Still enjoy the Avocado and that one isn't going anywhere either.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

Andre said:


> My Theorem arrived in the sticks at last. Single coiled it with 26 g SS304 (8 wraps) on a 2.5 mm ID to 0.46 ohms. Wicked with Cotton Bacon V2, thinned out the tails below the shoulders of the wick. Had no trouble filling it with a dropper. Using only the top air flow.
> 
> Vaping at 40W and 260 C at the moment. Flavour is brilliant.


@Andre I'm going to try your build today (prob not in TC though - I haven't warmed up to it yet). Did you go with a spaced or contact coil?
Edit: similar build, I don't have any 304 so will go with 316

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> @Andre I'm going to try your build today (prob not in TC though - I haven't warmed up to it yet). Did you go with a spaced or contact coil?
> Edit: similar build, I don't have any 304 so will go with 316


Always contact, I have not yet warmed up to spaced coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

KB_314 said:


> I'm getting excellent flavour and no leaks (but mine is never on it's side for more than a few minutes at a time) or issues with droppers. I've taken it to the office (and to building sites) every day this past week and it's behaved, other than having to refill before and after a 3 minute drive! Anyway, Reo Grands are more appropriate mods for building sites and long days I suppose and thankfully that check-box has been ticked for the past 14 months.
> 
> For me, the steel tank and the notch coil have been slightly disappointing. But the tank's been good enough to want to get rid of a few RTA's which are a PITA to build/wick by comparison. Still enjoy the Avocado and that one isn't going anywhere either.


I had a toot on yours and I found the flavor accurate and unhyped. I mean it was a juice I have right in the cupboard. And that was the notch coil. Not cloudy but flavour was definitely on par with most RTA. No Gemini but I have been watching this thread closely thanks to having a little taste on your Theorem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

I used the Theorem for a tank and a half yesterday, was not blown away. Sapor beats it hands down.

Airflow has no porting to the coil and flavor is diffused. 

The looks is a looker but an average Vape. 

Will be putting it on the classifieds.


----------



## wazarmoto

Been using one for 2 days now. Honestly, I'm not a fan of the juice filling method, but I can live with it. Flavor on this tank is supreme. Really great! The first juice I tried was anarchist and I was blown away. @waja09, @sterlingvape and I tried it on Sat night and we all loved it! I'll rebuild and rewick tomorrow morning before work and see how that goes. No leakage and no issues tbh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Got my Theorem last night. I will be definitely writing a big, long review on this after some time + different builds, because I think it is worth it, but for now, here's my first impressions. I was caught in the hype train, and when the first and quite polarising opinions came out, I almost didn't pull the plug. At this stage though, I'm very happy I did.

This seems to be a very specialised tank, in the sense that it will not automatically give a vape in the style you might want. However, there seems to be a lot of options available in terms of airflow, and I've noticed they give totally different vape styles, and I think it will take some playing around with it to get something you really like.

The tank definitely is very pretty, and since I really, really like smaller tanks, this is absolutely perfect for me. However, one of the touted features - that you can see your coil + wick at any given time - is not really the case. Condensation builds up very quickly inside the tank, and as a result, it just looks a bit messy. I haven't given the metal sleeve a try yet, so maybe I'll prefer that. Maybe once I've cleaned this after vaping it will be a bit better, but I actually doubt it. The rest looks great though - the (cyan?) coloured o-rings is a nice finish, especially coupled with the lack of any other colour (black/white/whatever finish), and the included drip tip looks fine on it.

In terms of usability, this tank is definitely a bummer. The AFC ring, while innovative, is just annoying to work with, and getting it just right isn't trivial. I guess if it doesn't line up perfectly with the rest of the airholes it won't really change the vape... but you know, OCD and all that. It is a "set up and go" setup, but I like tinkering with things while I'm vaping. Luckily however, once you've gotten it exactly where you want it, it doesn't move (at all). The o-rings are all super tight, especially the drip-tip and the base o-rings, which is very, very good. Popping the top off in order to fill is just a tad to stiff, though - maybe it will loosen a bit with time? Either way, a tad annoying to get off if you have to refill. In terms of refilling though, I have no problems. Stubby plastic bottles without a dripper doesn't fit all the way into the fill-hole, but on my first (and subsequent) try I had no juice 'welling up' around the fill hole. This is probably due to the fact that I had (as Matt suggested) loosened the cotton around the juice channels to create a (very small) air channel. Most glass drippers fit perfectly. I'll still see whether some of the fatter glass drippers (such as the ones used by Wiener bottles) will work. Either way, unlike some other people, I had no problems filling whatsoever (although I do think if they included two juice holes instead of one for pressure release they would've avoided many bad reviews), the only issue is getting the top cap to pop off easily. That said, the o-rings on the base is more than strong enough that I haven't (yet) accidentally removed the entire glass channel.

The actual juice capacity (~ 2ml) is for many people a big no-no. I love it though. I love using drippers, not necessarily for the vape quality, but for the fact that I can vape many different flavours throughout the day. Also the reason I'll probably never own a squonker. I've got larger tanks as well, for out and about or at a kuier, so I don't necessarily need another one. The Theorem hits the exact niche of what I needed - small capacity so that I can swap flavours throughout the day, but larger so that I don't have to drip every 3 minutes. In fact, so far it is giving me the perfect "smoke break" duration, which up to now, has been a problem for me - one drip is just not long enough, whereas if I take a tank on a quick smoke break I have trouble nipping it in the bud until the tank is empty. I had a vape with my boss (while he was smoking), and finished the 2 ml in the time he took to have three stinkies. This is perfect for me. That said, the tank _is_ thirsty - so 2 ml's does go quite quick.

Finally, the vape quality. I haven't pulled the notch coil yet, so I might have different opinions once I have built a few different coils. However, I'm really getting great flavour. Definitely the best of any tank thus far, and, to be perfectly honest, better than some drippers (the more airy ones, like a Mutation). But the key here is the airflow options. I've only played around with the three main options - side-airflow, top airflow, and both airflows - and haven't tried having some of them half open or smaller. These change the vape totally. It might be only for the notch coil, so I'll see how they work with other builds. But, for instance, the difference between the side-airflow and the top airflow is really big: they both have the same amount of air inflow, but delivers it differently. The top airflow hits the entire coil at once, but probably has less velocity and doesn't necessarily spend much time around the coil (rather only hitting the top of the coil and then heading to the drip tip - I imagine). On the other hand, the side airflow probably hits with more velocity, probably travels over and under the coil, but it looks like it hits only a small part of the coil with full force before dispersing. The side airflow gives a hotter vape, but with crisper flavour and slightly smaller clouds. The top airflow gives a considerably cooler vape, with the same _amount_ of flavour though. This, for me, is absolutely great. I'm not a big fan of hotter vapes, but with some atty's that is where you start getting the flavour. To get so much flavour from a cooler vape is fan-fricken-tastic. And of course, having the option to give to totally different airflows (whereas most atty's only allow you to change the amount of airflow) is the cream on the cake. The draw using both airflows is too open for me, but it might be good for the correct build - again, having these options is great. 

The notch coil itself actually impressed me quite a bit. I think I was expecting to hate it though, but was pleasantly surprised. It gives the same type of vape as a clapton, but with subtle differences: a) no ramp up time. Literally. It seems even faster than simpler low-heat capacity coils - I'll eventually measure it in Escribe and estimate the actual heat capacity. b) No popping! I _hate_ popping/crackling vapes, and is one of the reasons I don't throw claptons on everything. Don't get me wrong - not all clapton builds pop (depends on the wicking and airflow, I guess), but it definitely is more common than with other builds. c) It cools down much faster than a clapton. This is (possibly) very significant. While I'll explore it more eventually with EScribe, so far, I've seen a much smaller drop in voltage when hitting a temp limit than a TC-capable Clapton, or larger TC coils. Usually, if you've got a bigger TC build, the wattage will drop noticeably when approaching your temp limit, since the coil cools down more slowly, and therefore needs less power to sustain at a specific temperature. With the notch coil, you a) don't need a big wattage spike to heat it up, and b) you need to keep pushing through current to keep it heated while vaping. I actually usually like a small ramp up, since it tends to give me a distribution of flavour and more throat hit, but despite this I actually really enjoyed this coil.

Interestingly though, I've already noticed that TC mode with the Notch coil works much better using the top airflow rather than the side airflow. At the same temperature limit, using the side airflow results in a hotter vape, but also a larger power drop near the temp limit, which tends to thin out the vape with longer draws (at 45 W, the wattage would drop down to 30-35 W when around 255 ºC). On the other hand, with the top airflow, I got a cooler vape at the same temperature limit, but also much more sustained ( at 45 W, the wattage remained almost constant when around 255 ºC).

Lastly, in power mode, I didn't get a single dry hit, in the range of 35W to 50W, in a 70:30 juice. In addition, while the tank got hot (especially around the deck in the middle), the drip tip and its surrounds stayed cool, when using the top airflow. With the side airflow, the drip tip also became uncomfortably hot.

So yeah, I'll post a formal review once I've actually put this thing through its paces, since a first impression can change very dramatically over time when small annoying things might turn into dealbreakers. I suspect this tank will shine with certain builds but be absolutely rubbish with others. Thus far however, I really, _really_ like this tank - it just hits a niche I don't get with any other atomizer. That said, I don't think it is for everyone, and I also wouldn't recommend it for a) newbies, b) people who want a hotter vape without fear of melting a tank, or c) people who value no-fuss and grab-and-vape over tinkering and multiple options.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stosta

@Ezekiel , that review may have just prevented @Greyz from going homicidal. Good job!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Greyz

@Ezekiel your review has given me hope for the Theorem tank. I had all but given up.
@Stosta if this Theorem still is a flop I have a backup RDTA by Smok on its way too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Day 2, tank 6, and I love this little tank!
Vaping some Belly Rub in it right now and the flavour is spot on! I know Belly Rub intimately, she was my 1st juice 

Only quirks I have is with the side airflow. I don't use it at all as the drip tip gets quite toasty. Using just the top airflow makes for good flavour. Both air flows open, more my style, is a little lower on flavour but vapour production is better. That said this tank is by no means a cloud blowers tank. It's more styled towards flavour and ease of use. Built a 9wrap Clapton staged with SS and had it wicked and ready in less than 3min. It's really that easy!

If your considering getting this tank then there are 2 points to consider. 1 it's not a fog machine type of tank, while it does produce a satisfying amount of vapour, it's going to fall short of what other RDA's can produce. 2 the glass tanks are fragile, numerous reports of people breaking the glass when removing it. I found the glass to be very difficult to remove from the new tank. Luckily I was aware of the tight glass issues so I just ran some hot water on the outside of the glass and it popped off easily. Another thing I always do, which I do with the Theorem, is to just run the juice dropper around the inside brim at the top and bottom of the glass. This little bit of juice helps the glass slip over the o-rings easily and makes removing the glass later much easier too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Yeah, more Theorem love! Really enjoying this tank - its pretty much taken over as my ADV, with everything else taking a situational approach. Working towards a proper review. Have had no issues with the glass not coming off; in fact, for a mostly threadless atty she disassembles just fine!

The side airflow works amazingly for very specific (either very large or very small) SC builds. For everything else, the top airflow is better. Advanced builds work best with both airflows, but requires very exact coil placement, otherwise it loses flavour.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Ezekiel said:


> Yeah, more Theorem love! Really enjoying this tank - its pretty much taken over as my ADV, with everything else taking a situational approach. Working towards a proper review. Have had no issues with the glass not coming off; in fact, for a mostly threadless atty she disassembles just fine!
> 
> The side airflow works amazingly for very specific (either very large or very small) SC builds. For everything else, the top airflow is better. Advanced builds work best with both airflows, but requires very exact coil placement, otherwise it loses flavour.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I, for one, am looking forward to reading your review on the Theorem. Your review posts are always well laid out and very informative. 
I'm the type that loves the TL;DR wall of text posts 

I'm only on day 2 with this tank but it's now replaced the Haze Dripper as my new fave small tank. I did switch out the stock Notch coil and put in one of my own coils but the flavour wasn't as good as with the notch coil. Now I know why, I like running it with both airflows open, so I need to play around with the coils placement a bit. Thanks for the tip bud!

Only thing is this tank looks so small when paired with the RX200. What build are you using at the moment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Ezekiel said:


> Yeah, more Theorem love! Really enjoying this tank - its pretty much taken over as my ADV, with everything else taking a situational approach. Working towards a proper review. Have had no issues with the glass not coming off; in fact, for a mostly threadless atty she disassembles just fine!
> 
> The side airflow works amazingly for very specific (either very large or very small) SC builds. For everything else, the top airflow is better. Advanced builds work best with both airflows, but requires very exact coil placement, otherwise it loses flavour.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I've only had mine for a day, but has been my A1DV since. Really amazing flavor (and the difference between the top direct and back side airflow is really significant, but I haven't played around with anything besides the installed Notch coil) and as you indicated in your (as usual) superbly informative review (well - you said that you'll still be doing an even more comprehensive one, but already way more valuable info there than most), the small tank capacity makes it perfect to change juices regularly without dripping every few minutes. The only thing that I really hate about it is the very fragile glass. Mine chipped the first time I took it off VERY carefully after I saw @Mike 's breaking a few minutes earlier (and I saw @Mac75 noting that he broke his spare whilst replacing the original cracked glass ). I am now using the spare, but I am a bit too paranoid and OCD to not have a spare around and am terrified of taking off the glass to rewick  All in all, an amazing little atty though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

@Lingogrey @Ezekiel Since this tank is fairly new can we not pool our collective resources and share pics of builds that we find to work. This tank so easy to build on and has so much space it's begging to be experimented with. 
The theorem doesn't seem very popular on here so I don't expect to see much help with regards to coil building for it outside of this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Greyz said:


> @Lingogrey @Ezekiel Since this tank is fairly new can we not pool our collective resources and share pics of builds that we find to work. This tank so easy to build on and has so much space it's begging to be experimented with.
> The theorem doesn't seem very popular on here so I don't expect to see much help with regards to coil building for it outside of this thread.


@Greyz - Great idea in general. I'm sure there's some guys and gals that will come up with great builds, but I'd probably have to be more of a spectator (and attempt to be a copycat where I can manage). Besides my AIO I only use RTA's and RDA's, but I'm a mediocre (re)builder at best and I've never produced anything even close to coil art (or a build that is perfectly suited and customized exactly for specific tanks or drippers). That's actually one of the reasons why I really love this Theorem - the excuse of being able to use the Notch coil (and maybe it even still sounds a bit more impressive and hardcore than using stock coils, cause you have to still at least wick it and all of those complicated things )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Lingogrey said:


> @Greyz - Great idea in general. I'm sure there's some guys and gals that will come up with great builds, but I'd probably have to be more of a spectator (and attempt to be a copycat where I can manage). Besides my AIO I only use RTA's and RDA's, but I'm a mediocre (re)builder at best and I've never produced anything even close to coil art (or a build that is perfectly suited and customized exactly for specific tanks or drippers). That's actually one of the reasons why I really love this Theorem - the excuse of being able to use the Notch coil (and maybe it even still sounds a bit more impressive and hardcore than using stock coils, cause you have to still at least wick it and all of those complicated things )



The idea was pretty much to copy other people coils and placement. The deepest my coiling skills go is doing staged coils using a coilmaster. 
In the beginning was into trying fancy shmancy builds but now I like to keep it simple with my coils, straight SS or Kanthal. 
This tank has changed my mind on the simple coils stance and I want to get busy and exotic even maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05

I'm also loving this tank not one issue so far. Flavour is great. I did take the afc ring off completely on the top

Here is a picture of my build I'm running currently

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## skola

Looking good @NaZa05, what gauge wire and diameter coil is that? 


I’ve currently got a 3mm, spaced dual vertical 24G SS316L. 9 wraps comes out to 0.20 ohms and vaping it at 50-60W in power mode. I’ve gotten the best flavour from this build so far. Last night I used only the side airflow and flavour improved a bit but so did the temp of the vape. But I do like a warmer vape for the creamy desserty juices that this cold weather calls for. I’d rate it about a 7/10 all-round vaping experience.

I’ve also tried 3mm dual vertical claptons. Flavour was good but not as good as the 24G SS. I’d rate the claptons about a 6/10 all-round vaping experience.

Keen to hear what you guys are building and enjoying.


----------



## NaZa05

skola said:


> Looking good @NaZa05, what gauge wire and diameter coil is that?
> 
> 
> I’ve currently got a 3mm, spaced dual vertical 24G SS316L. 9 wraps comes out to 0.20 ohms and vaping it at 50-60W in power mode. I’ve gotten the best flavour from this build so far. Last night I used only the side airflow and flavour improved a bit but so did the temp of the vape. But I do like a warmer vape for the creamy desserty juices that this cold weather calls for. I’d rate it about a 7/10 all-round vaping experience.
> 
> I’ve also tried 3mm dual vertical claptons. Flavour was good but not as good as the 24G SS. I’d rate the claptons about a 6/10 all-round vaping experience.
> 
> Keen to hear what you guys are building and enjoying.



Hey bud, it's 3mm ID 26g twisted Kanthal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola

NaZa05 said:


> Hey bud, it's 3mm ID 26g twisted Kanthal


Thanks bru. Will keep this one in mind.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05

skola said:


> Thanks bru. Will keep this one in mind.


Let me know what you think if you ever do build it


----------



## skola

NaZa05 said:


> Let me know what you think if you ever do build it


Will do.. I'll try it out tonight and let you know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

@NaZa05 love the Dual twisted build your running there. Would you put 2 vertical coils flavour above the flavour produced from a huge single coil?
PS: Thanks for the pics!
@skola where the pics plz share with us 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05

Greyz said:


> @NaZa05 love the Dual twisted build your running there. Would you put 2 vertical coils flavour above the flavour produced from a huge single coil?
> PS: Thanks for the pics!
> @skola where the pics plz share with us
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



The single build I had was a Clapton 28/32 and actually that was great too. Let me build a big single twisted coil tonight and then compare the 2 and come back to you around which is better for me. I will use the same liquids to test as well


----------



## skola

Greyz said:


> @NaZa05 love the Dual twisted build your running there. Would you put 2 vertical coils flavour above the flavour produced from a huge single coil?
> PS: Thanks for the pics!
> @skola where the pics plz share with us
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk





Dual 24G SS316L, 9 wraps, 3mm Ø

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

NaZa05 said:


> The single build I had was a Clapton 28/32 and actually that was great too. Let me build a big single twisted coil tonight and then compare the 2 and come back to you around which is better for me. I will use the same liquids to test as well


Looking forward to reading your feedback 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

skola said:


> View attachment 54800
> 
> Dual 24G SS316L, 9 wraps, 3mm Ø


Soooooo pretty  


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Casper

Greyz said:


> Soooooo pretty
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Absolutely, very, very pretty in deed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

3x Twisted 34g Kanthal and 34g Flat Ribbon and then braided into one into a traditional 3 plat.

The flavour better be good considering how much wire it took to make this braid!

This is my first attempt at braiding wire. I feel ashamed to admit it but I was practicing braiding on my 3 year old daughter lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

4x 34g Kanthal + 34g Flat Ribbon, braided into a 4 strand Chain link plat.

My fingers are wrecked from the flat ribbon.




But at least the Theorem has some exotic wire now. Time to start building!
Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA

Please post your build on the Coil Masters thread! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

GreenyZA said:


> Please post your build on the Coil Masters thread!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will do that. I was so knackered from braiding. That chain link has 4x 34g twisted Kanthal and flat ribbon that's braided together. Took me more than an hour to braid! So I didn't even wrap a coil after I was done. 
But tonight at work I'll keep myself busy and take pics.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Ezekiel said:


> Yeah, more Theorem love! Really enjoying this tank - its pretty much taken over as my ADV, with everything else taking a situational approach. Working towards a proper review. Have had no issues with the glass not coming off; in fact, for a mostly threadless atty she disassembles just fine!
> 
> The side airflow works amazingly for very specific (either very large or very small) SC builds. For everything else, the top airflow is better. Advanced builds work best with both airflows, but requires very exact coil placement, otherwise it loses flavour.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I wasn't going to get the Theorem based on some of its issues that I know would piss me off.
Needed something to go onto a noisy cricket so I got it. 
Flavour is impressive but I haven't used it long enough for me to have an opinion on it yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

After the flop that was my attempted braided coils I took some insoiration from@skola and did a vertical build. 
Dual vertical SS coils, 10 wraps each 3.5mm ID 0.23ohms @ 47.5W = WINNER


----------



## Ezekiel

Greyz said:


> View attachment 54990
> 
> After the flop that was my attempted braided coils I took some insoiration from@skola and did a vertical build.
> Dual vertical SS coils, 10 wraps each 3.5mm ID 0.23ohms @ 47.5W = WINNER


I literally have the exact identical build in mine, down to the # of wraps. Works gooood! 
Sorry bout your braided coil... but, geez, imagine what power is necessary for even 4 wraps of that thing?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Ezekiel said:


> I literally have the exact identical build in mine, down to the # of wraps. Works gooood!
> Sorry bout your braided coil... but, geez, imagine what power is necessary for even 4 wraps of that thing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Snap! 
This dual vertical 26g SS is working well. The build is area is so roomy it begs for something different, ya know? I just filled her up again and the flavours getting better. The braid coil actually lit up quite quickly to my surprise @ 40W. Might be because it's mess of 34g wires lol.

She's wicked with Bacon Cotton this time and there's none of that dry hit taste at all. I'm almost 100% certain it's the Fibre Freaks cotton I was using. I'm probably going to get flamed for that statement but it's my experience YMMV.

I'm going to torch the braid with a butane burner and see if I can get the springyness out and get it to coil better. Then most importantly wick with Bacon Cotton
Oh ya, and get some sleep too, I've just come off night shift...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

Hi 
Can anyone recommend a single coil build for the Theorem
Thanks


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

SAVaper said:


> Hi
> Can anyone recommend a single coil build for the Theorem
> Thanks



Just yesterday I ditched the Notch coil and threw in a 7 wrap 28g/32g fused Clapton build - 3mm ID.
Firing at around 40w
MUCH better than the Notch coil in my opinion. 
Decent clouds & excellent flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Just yesterday I ditched the Notch coil and threw in a 7 wrap 28g/32g fused Clapton build - 3mm ID.
> Firing at around 40w
> MUCH better than the Notch coil in my opinion.
> Decent clouds & excellent flavour.



Thanks. I will give it a try.


----------

